# مشاريع تخرج طلبة المدرسة الوطنية للهندسة المعمارية بتونس



## مبروكي (23 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
سابدا ان شاء الله بوضع بعض مشاريع تخرج طلبةالهندسة المعمارية بتونس و اتمنى من ربي ان تجدوا فيها الفائدة
المشاريع كاملة بجميع المعطيات ملف ورد و اوتوكاد و الرندر النهائى للمشروع
واليكم وصلة تحميل المشروع الاول و هو 
AQUARIUM CENTRE
www.rapidshare.com/files/131883931/PROJET_FIN_D_ETUDE_EN_ARCHITECTURE.rar
ارجو ان لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## hosam-hasn (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saighi (2 نوفمبر 2008)

PROJET_FIN_D_ETUDE_EN_ARCHITECTURE.rar


----------



## Nada khairy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الياس مبشر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بالاخوان من تونس
لى صديق من سوسة مهندس معمارى اسمه حسن بوعلى
جد انا مشتاق الى سماع اخباره


----------



## الياس مبشر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يا توانسه ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين رحتووووووووووووووو


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يالله منظرينكم على احر من الجمر


----------



## medyn arch (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعة*


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بس ممكن تعلموني على الموقع رابيدشير لانه دائما مدا اعرف استعملة ويكتبلي ارر واكون شاكرة لكم


----------



## معماري3 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mouhamed ali (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## الياس مبشر (8 يونيو 2010)

حسن بوعلى اين انت يا صديقى يا إبن سوسة


----------



## youcef gouri (23 فبراير 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## سيناتور العماره (23 فبراير 2011)

حقيقه روعه والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khabdo (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## قمــــري (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## قمــــري (16 مارس 2011)

ممكن لو تساعدوني 
اشتي مشروع مدينة اعلامية كامل


----------



## جفاءالاصحاب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الملف محذوف لم اجده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

